# MD Herf, May 14, 2011



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok guys, its official. I started a new thread so that all the info is at the top and everyone sees it. I felt that if I posted it somewhere else in the other thread then the info would be missed.

*Date*: May 14, 2011
*Where*: The City Docks, Annapolis, MD Annapolis City Dock, Annapolis, MD : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local
*Parking*: You can park at the Navy-Marine Corps Stadium and take a shuttle to the docks. You can also find a parking garage closer to the docks but its still about 1/2 mile walk or so.

(Parking info) Parking Information

(Shuttle Route and Parking Garage info) Downtown Garages and Parking Lots

*Time*: I say lets do 11am-12noon (open to discussion)
*Lunch/Dinner*: We will decide the day of where to go. There are a few places downtown or a place or two about 10min away by car.

If you plan on attending, please let us know so we can have a rough headcount.

_*WEATHER WARNING*_: We will monitor the weather and if it's supposed to rain, then a decision will be made to postpone the herf the night before. So please check in the night before to make sure the herf is still on.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wish I could make it bro


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Ok guys, its official. I started a new thread so that all the info is at the top and everyone sees it. I felt that if I posted it somewhere else in the other thread then the info would be missed.
> 
> *Date*: May 14, 2011
> *Where*: The City Docks, Annapolis, MD Annapolis City Dock, Annapolis, MD : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local
> ...


Hey Wilson,

Just a FYI, there is always street parking. I am usually able to get a spot on Prince George St. when I head down. Eastport is another option for street parking. It's just a short walk across the Spa Creek bridge. I know the shuttle can be a pain in the butt sometimes. I am hoping I am going to be able to make it.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the added info!! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

quincy627 said:


> Hey Wilson,
> 
> Just a FYI, there is always street parking. I am usually able to get a spot on Prince George St. when I head down. Eastport is another option for street parking. It's just a short walk across the Spa Creek bridge. I know the shuttle can be a pain in the butt sometimes. I am hoping I am going to be able to make it.


On street parking can be a bit hit or miss so I stuck with the other options when PM'ing Wilson. Also, I'm about 90% sure the meters are 7 days a week, so bring quarters just to be sure if you plan to try that option. If anyone really hates to drive into town, I can take the car instead of motorcycle if people let me know and they can park at my apartment and I'll drive in. I'm just a few short miles from downtown. Just be advised that parking is tight in my complex and they will tow you from the retail spots, also my car is a Ford Fusion so I can only take a few passengers.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wilson, 6 people have voted and one of them was Ray. Are there not more peoples in the MD area? If I'm free that weekend, I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

There are quite a few people in MD. Not sure how often they check this section or if they even feel like taking the drive cause its about an hour from DC/Northern Virginia. To me thats a neutral spot for those who live in DE, MD, VA, DC and Southern NJ. 

The next one will be in NoVA. Where, I have no clue but hopefully we can make it happen.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Plans MAY have changed I will see what I can do!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am now 85% good to go!

Who is coming so far? Wilson, Jeff, Veeral? Maybe?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I THINK I am going to be able to go. It all depends when my buddy's grad party is. I'll know more next weekend.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I am now 85% good to go!
> 
> Who is coming so far? Wilson, Jeff, Veeral? Maybe?


FridayGt, Jeff10236, kumanchu, WilsonRoa, so far.



JGD said:


> I THINK I am going to be able to go. It all depends when my buddy's grad party is. I'll know more next weekend.


Hope you come through brotha!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

FridayGT is coming? Ya I'll pass then lol.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> FridayGT is coming? Ya I'll pass then lol.


Ray going? Screw it. I see enough of him and Dav0 up here.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Ray going? Screw it. I see enough of him and Dav0 up here.


Ah HAH! I knew you were trying to ditch me! Thank the smokin' stars that Ray-Ray posted "MD" in another thread!

Ray, got another one of them "belly shirts" for me to wear down there? We'll look like f ckin twins! :laugh:

I'm also 85% in, just have to double check the work scheds.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If dav0 is in I am in!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone bringing BOTLWives?


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

you guys are clowns. lol

I have to talk to my wife to see if she wants to go. But considering we'll be outside, she may not cause she's not a huge fan of the heat.


***Edit, talked to wifey. She said as of now, she's down to go. but you know how women can get..lmao.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> you guys are clowns. lol
> 
> I have to talk to my wife to see if she wants to go. But considering we'll be outside, she may not cause she's not a huge fan of the heat.
> 
> ***Edit, talked to wifey. She said as of now, she's down to go. but you know how women can get..lmao.


Gonna petition the T-bone hard to come! (um, sounds kinda wierd, eh?)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

T-Bone will come.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> T-Bone will come.


I'm tryin' hard to make T-Bone come! :laugh:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

smh. you need to read what you write before you hit submit..lmao.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 said:


> I'm tryin' hard to make T-Bone come! :laugh:


:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance and lack of a map, but how far is this from Newark airport? I will be staying there on the 14th and flying out on the 15th. If it is far, is there anywhere local I should check out?


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Roughly about 4 hours and 400 miles down I-95.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> Excuse my ignorance and lack of a map, but how far is this from Newark airport? I will be staying there on the 14th and flying out on the 15th. If it is far, is there anywhere local I should check out?


Shane, it quite a distance from MD, but you're only 25 minutes away from our Jersey Herfs. So, if we end up not going to MD, we'll be more than glad to pick you up (if you need transportation) so you chill with us at JRs.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, it still looks like I'll be swinging through and the Lady may be joining me. Thanks for thinking of us way out here Wilson, a possible Annapolis location makes it WAY easier on me.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Shane, it quite a distance from MD, but you're only 25 minutes away from our Jersey Herfs. So, if we end up not going to MD, we'll be more than glad to pick you up (if you need transportation) so you chill with us at JRs.


I will have transportation. How far is JR's? Would love to check it out. Wife and I are staying near the airport and flying out on Sun. Sorry to hijack.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like T-bone is out as she has plans, but I should be good to to go.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> I will have transportation. How far is JR's? Would love to check it out. Wife and I are staying near the airport and flying out on Sun. Sorry to hijack.


30 minutes maybe, probably less.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> 30 minutes maybe, probably less.


 Cool. Thanks guys. I will definitely be taking a ride over there!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> FridayGT is coming? Ya I'll pass then lol.


Hater, I was going to wear my bedazzled red thong too... lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well then I am in!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Gonna try to make it bro. I will be in North Carolina most of that week but should be back friday. I will keep ya posted.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

TIM! Hope all is well bro.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry Wilson/Ray and all, gonna have to change from a yes to a no. Should have taken it as a sign when I couldn't convince T-bone (wifey) to come with me.

Perhaps I can get in on a summer herf down there.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Sorry Wilson/Ray and all, gonna have to change from a yes to a no. Should have taken it as a sign when I couldn't convince T-bone (wifey) to come with me.
> 
> Perhaps I can get in on a summer herf down there.


I think you owe Wilson a VERY BIG APOLOGY. Yes = 100% I'm coming. No = 100% I'm not going. Maybe = possibility of going, but not sure. Next time you see him, give him a big Rayish hug.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> I think you owe Wilson a VERY BIG APOLOGY. Yes = 100% I'm coming. No = 100% I'm not going. Maybe = possibility of going, but not sure. Next time you see him, give him a big Rayish hug.


Ok ok, give me the poopookaka hat, I'll wear it!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Please..no hugs..lol. its cool brotha. I'm sure we'll have another herf around the summer time.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Another Herf in the summer would be great so we can all come down....driving to MD by myself is a no go 

Can we please start plans this month for another BIG OUTSIDE HERF?!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Not to hijack, but I will be at JR's on the 14th if anyone is available


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Saturday is looking like rain. Lets keep our fingers crossed that it changes.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Another Herf in the summer would be great so we can all come down....driving to MD by myself is a no go
> 
> Can we please start plans this month for another BIG OUTSIDE HERF?!





WilsonRoa said:


> Saturday is looking like rain. Lets keep our fingers crossed that it changes.


Ray, we can meet at my place if you want me to drive the rest of the way! Lol


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

bribe him with food. lol.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I already PMed everyone who said they may come or are coming. But I'm posting it here in case there is someone interested in going and just haven't reposted yet.

Since the weather is not going to be on our side, then there have been a change in plans. To play it safe, we will meet at a smoke shop that is easy to get to from Rt. 50 and closer than our original meeting spot.

We will meet at *Davidus*.

*Address: *2134 Generals Highway, Annapolis, MD 21401
*Time:* 11am-noon (I'll most likely be there around 11:30 or so)

www.davidus.com

We will smoke a bit there and then head to get a bite to eat somewhere.

Just an FYI, they're not expecting us so don't just walk in and ask with where the Puff Herf is at..lmao. There aren't many of us so I don't see it being an issue. I plan on giving them my business when I get there. If you keep them happy then they usually don't mind if you stick around.

Hope to see everyone there!

-Wilson


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Have fun guys, smoke a Doggie Rocket for us!


----------



## ProgressNotes (Feb 24, 2011)

definitely planning on coming out. Psyched.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Something came up and I will not be able to make it tomorrow. Next time though!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm looking forward to meeting you guys, but I can't promise that I'll make it. I've been pretty sick tonight and I can't promise that I'll be better enough tomorrow to show up. I do hope so though.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Hopefully you feel better today! Everyone has been getting sick lately. Strep is the #1 thing I've been seeing everyone getting.

And I hope Jordan is still coming cause if no one makes it then it'll just be 2 guys (3 if Gary goes) from the DC area driving up north for a herf..lol.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Hopefully you feel better today! Everyone has been getting sick lately. Strep is the #1 thing I've been seeing everyone getting.
> 
> And I hope Jordan is still coming cause if no one makes it then it'll just be 2 guys (3 if Gary goes) from the DC area driving up north for a herf..lol.


Caught a stomach bug. I still have it, but as of now it isn't as bad as last night. This has been planned for a while. So, I'd guess I'm about 90% likely to be there unless it gets bad again, at least for the smoking part. Not sure if I'll be up for food (though, if it clears up enough in the next few hours I'll ignore it and eat with you guys- we'll see).

Edit:
Oh, since we'll be at Davidus, I'll probably bring my computer, so I'll be the guy with some stubble, red hair, and a laptop. I'll probably have Puff up on my computer. Should be easy to spot.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Yup, I'm still in Wilson. The Lady and I are finishing up our coffee and getting ready to leave in a little bit now. I think I have your cell number in a PM, so I'll call if there are any issues. We'll be the rediculously tired looking couple pulling up in a red tuned up Mazda3 (partied with another Puffer last night lol).


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm here smoking a decent sized pipe and wearing a black shirt. I see Wilson in the humidor trying to pick a cigar.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha! Have fun guys/gals.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Suck in VA, headed south for TDY:tsk:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry I had to skip out early guys.

I really feel bad. I had it be here in Annapolis and it wasn't a good weather day where you could appreciate Annapolis, and then I had to skip out early because I was getting sick again. 

Hopefully, I can do a bit better next time.

It was cool to meet Jordan/FridayGt, Wilson and Tom/ProgressNotes. I hope to meet up with you guys again before too long.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Its cool brotha. Just hope you get better soon.

It was nice meeting everyone. Like I mentioned, we shall do this again some time soon. We can't predict the weather so its no ones fault. 

But I'm diggin Davidus! They had a nice selection of sticks! I plan on visiting the one in Gaithersburg to see how their store is.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

It was great meeting you guys and I had a blast! Thanks again for getting this together Wilson, I really appreciated it!


----------



## ProgressNotes (Feb 24, 2011)

Indeed, everyone, I had a great time today. It was great meeting you all, too, and I very much enjoyed Davidus, as well. I actually went back after you guys left as the wife was still hard at work at a coffee shop and smoked a My Father robusto with the regulars. A good stick, but no match for the Illusione 88 I had when we got there. Count me on for future gatherings! I'll be in touch, Wilson!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Many thanks go to Jeff. If it wasn't for him, I don't know where we would of had a herf..lol. He had many ideas and thats what we went with since he knew the area more.

So Thank you Jeff! And thanks again guys for coming out.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So what did you guys smoke?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> So what did you guys smoke?


Stonehaven out of my Radice pipe. I had several more tins to choose from, and bought two there, and I also planned to buy a cigar there, but I started feeling sick again and had to leave early :frown: (at work we had a cookout/picnic yesterday for the students and I wonder if something may have been out too long or didn't cook right). I still feel bad a bit about it since I was the one who lobbied so hard for Annapolis (bad weather so we couldn't enjoy the atmosphere downtown, then I have to leave). Oh well, next time maybe we can do Baltimore or the DC area to be more convenient for others and then try Annapolis again another time.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I had myself an LP #9 Dirty Rat, it was my first and scrumptious! I really did like that B&M though. I'm not really used to Maryland prices, but their selection was really pretty great and their lounge was outstanding!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> I'm not really used to Maryland prices, but their selection was really pretty great and their lounge was outstanding!


Hehe, yeah they can be bad, and that shop is among the more competitive in the area.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I had the Los Blancos Nine Lancero. Pretty good stick. No burn issues and it only went out on me towards the end. I also had some Black Cavendish that I purchased today to try. It was very good! I plan on going back to get more baccy soon. First I gotta get some jars. I also picked up a Liberty 2009 and a Opus X Power Ranger to give it a 2nd shot. I plan on leaving this one in the box even longer.



Jeff10236 said:


> Stonehaven out of my Radice pipe. I had several more tins to choose from, and bought two there, and I also planned to buy a cigar there, but I started feeling sick again and had to leave early :frown: (at work we had a cookout/picnic yesterday for the students and I wonder if something may have been out too long or didn't cook right). I still feel bad a bit about it since I was the one who lobbied so hard for Annapolis (bad weather so we couldn't enjoy the atmosphere downtown, then I have to leave). Oh well, next time maybe we can do Baltimore or the DC area to be more convenient for others and then try Annapolis again another time.


Its cool brotha. Don't feel bad. At least we all got to meet each other which was the goal for today. now to think about the next herf. Just gotta figure out where to go and when to have it.



FridayGt said:


> I had myself an LP #9 Dirty Rat, it was my first and scrumptious! I really did like that B&M though. I'm not really used to Maryland prices, but their selection was really pretty great and their lounge was outstanding!


That B&M was sweet! First one I see that had Lost City sticks! A bit pricey at $30.00 a stick but at least they had it! lol. Not to mention all those Opus X's. I was overwhelmed when i walked into the humi. Those prices weren't as bad as some other spots I've been to. And that lounge was hot! lol.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds like it was a good get together Wilson.

I hope to make the next one. :smile:


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

I check this area every few days to see if there is another one soon... Just sayin...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Casey Jones said:


> I check this area every few days to see if there is another one soon... Just sayin...


I'd certainly be up for another Central MD (including Southern MD)/NOVA herf. I don't have time right now to be the one to try to organize it (summer school), and Wilson did the last one. Who's up for setting it up? How about Scott/Casey Jones?


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

I wouldn't know where to begin. I'm not totally against setting it up though if someone would help. Anyone?


----------



## ProgressNotes (Feb 24, 2011)

There is a nice shop/lounge in Bethesda with a decent walk-in humidor called Drapers. Prices are a little high, but nothing too crazy, and the people that work the are generally cool. I've never organized one of these, but if it's as simple as picking a time to meet at that place, count me in. Saturday and Sunday = free parking at the garage across the street, good eats next door, plus Bethesda isn't too bad to walk around.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

There is the Tinderbox in Waldorf if anyone is interested. We could have MD and VA due to accessibility from the north and 301.


----------



## cigarlt845 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm up for a meeting for sure. Coming from the eastern shore of MD so anything is a drive but would certainly do it for a chance to meet some BOTL. There are several in Annapolis. Chesapeake Cigars has live music from time to time and a nice lounge. Davidus in Annapolis has a huge lounge and pool tables but obviously sticks are pricey. 

Someone pick a date and time and lets try to put something together. 

---Tim


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

cigarlt845 said:


> I'm up for a meeting for sure. Coming from the eastern shore of MD so anything is a drive but would certainly do it for a chance to meet some BOTL. There are several in Annapolis. Chesapeake Cigars has live music from time to time and a nice lounge. Davidus in Annapolis has a huge lounge and pool tables but obviously sticks are pricey.
> 
> Someone pick a date and time and lets try to put something together.
> 
> ---Tim


I'd be very happy with Annapolis (obviously, see my location :tongue: ), but the last one was here so the next one should probably be in the DC or Baltimore areas. The Faders location in Pikesville/Owings Mills is very nice. Aside from that one and those here in the Annapolis area, I'm not very familiar with places we could smoke. If we did Annapolis again, the last was at Davidus. My suggestion would be to try to make it downtown again (and hope the weather cooperates this time) or Cadillac Ranch. The food at Cadillac Ranch is only OK and a bit overpriced, but the patio area outside the bar (where smoking is allowed) is very nice.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

1) talk to the B&M just to make sure they can accomodate a good size crowd in case many come out. Have a plan B just in case it gets too crowded with Puff members and regulars.
2) just pick a date, time and location.
3) Put up a poll with Yes, No or Maybe. 
4) That'll give you an idea on how many people will be there.

I think the hardest part is picking the location. At least that was our main issue when Jeff and I were talking about locations. If anything is done outside, you definitely have to have a Plan B and C in case it rains or just gets way too hot outside.


----------

